
The Building That's in Two Countries at Once - iamcurious
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2012/08/09/158375183/the-building-thats-in-two-countries-at-once
======
dalke
Another is the Haskell Free Library and Opera House, built on the US/Canada
border.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell_Free_Library_and_Opera...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell_Free_Library_and_Opera_House)
)

There's also the Hotel Arbez on the border between Switzerland and France.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_Arbez](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_Arbez)
)

And a bar on the border between Slovenia and Croatia:
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/01/06/half-of-
thi...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/01/06/half-of-this-bar-is-
in-slovenia-the-other-half-is-in-croatia.html) .

